# Af 9/10 days late after failed cycle



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey girls I bled 4 days before my test date end May and got BFN

39 days later I still haven't had a period Im normally 28/29 days!
I have done HPT's so Im def not pregnant (would be great if I was!) just wish it would hurry up!!!

Any ideas on how to kick start the old witch?!!!!


----------



## Parny (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi Stacey 

Sorry but I'm not going to be much help but just wanted to say goodness knows what those drugs and your emotions have done to your body! After my first fail i was 7 days late!

I don't really know what to suggest to do to make it come quicker - stop worrying about it (easier said than done I know) 

Take care!

xx


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Parny thank you it means alot xxx 
Sorry about ur BFN xxx


----------



## Parny (Jun 20, 2012)

You too sweetie - Life goes on! We just have to keep trying!  

xx


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

I guess so   xxx


----------



## Jo1977 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi Stacey,

Just found this thread, was going to ask the same question. I had my first IVF/ ICSI cycle in May and got a BFN in June. I'm on day 39 now and still no sign of AF. Did yours turn up in the end?

Jo xx


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

hi Jo hang in there darling my turned up day 45 xxxx good luck

So sorry about your BFN


----------



## Jo1977 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks Stacey! This is all such a rollercoaster at times.

Lots of luck for your next cycle, we're hoping to try again sept/oct too.

xx


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks Jo good luck to you too  
Yes its a rollercoaster an half!!!!   xxxx

I tried allsorts to get af to come but I guess she turns up when she feels ready!


----------

